# Bobcat!!!!! Where are You?????



## Deadly Sushi

Where are you man?????


----------



## Deadly Sushi

bump!


----------



## pirate_girl

He's working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Traveling..eating shitty food, getting very little sleep.. that's where he is.
*sigh*..


----------



## BigAl RIP

He's on the road doing his business last I heard . Theirs more to life than FF . Where he ends up going  there is not always Internet access signals or time to play .


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> He's on the road doing his business last I heard . Theirs more to life than FF . Where he ends up going  there is not always Internet access signals or time to play .


Exactly..
He works so hard too, and doesn't have the easiest time on the job, something I do realize, and respect.. VERY deeply.


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Exactly..
> He works so hard too, and doesn't have the easiest time on the job, something I do realize, and respect.. VERY deeply.


 
 Oh for gods sake !, put a sock in it .I miss him too ,but you don't see me falling all over myself .
 Ok ... maybe a little


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> Oh for gods sake !, put a sock in it .


Nope, can't do that.
ILMBCVM


----------



## Erik

pirate_girl said:


> Nope, can't do that.
> ILMBCVM


 "your" BC?


----------



## bczoom

Erik said:


> "your" BC?



I have no idea what ILMBCVM but don't drag me into this thing...


----------



## Galvatron

bczoom said:


> I have no idea what ILMBCVM but don't drag me into this thing...



"I LOVE MY BOB CAT VERY MUCH"......not me .....im sure you get it.


----------



## bczoom

Thanks Galvy.  I just saw my initials but had no idea what that acronym meant.


----------



## Galvatron

bczoom said:


> Thanks Galvy.  I just saw my initials but had no idea what that acronym meant.



i just made it up but i bet im right


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> i just made it up but i bet im right


hmm could be...

In any case, I did hear from Bob recently.
He had a bit of a _yikes_! experience, which I won't share on the forum- something tells me he's a-ok.


----------



## Galvatron

"ILBTBAMBT"

I just made that up too but it's true


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I have no idea what ya'll are flappin your gums about.


----------



## Galvatron

Deadly Sushi said:


> I have no idea what ya'll are flappin your gums about.



we say the same about you on a daily basis


----------



## Erik

Galvatron said:


> i just made it up but i bet im right


 that's how I had read it as well.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Galvatron said:


> we say the same about you on a daily basis



And thats the way I want it! 


http://www.hulu.com/watch/1792/saturday-night-live-bush-twins#s-p1-st-i3


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> I have no idea what ya'll are flappin your gums about.


Ok, here it is.
Bob spilled gasoline in his Jeep a few days ago.
He'd been inhaling the fumes for quite some time and sent me a PM asking if that could have contributed to the nosebleeds and feeling bad-coughing up junk .. yadda yadda yadda..
I told him of course that could have caused a lot of the symptoms he'd related to me.
It's pretty irritating to the respiratory system if you are locked inside a vehicle for a while and don't realize what's going on.
Add eating crappy food, working hard and not sleeping well ontop of that.
Bob... I hope you're ok darling.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bob is a big boy and can take care himself.  You guys need to let him breath.......  Sushi.  Take a chill pill.  Pirate Girl   Take a real COLD shower.  


Bob has been to every continent on this planet.  He has met many locals.  Some have lived some havent.  HE CAN TAKE CARE OF HIMSELF!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Snowcat Operations said:


> Bob is a big boy and can take care himself.  You guys need to let him breath.......  Sushi.  Take a chill pill.  Pirate Girl   Take a real COLD shower.
> 
> 
> Bob has been to every continent on this planet.  He has met many locals.  Some have lived some havent.  HE CAN TAKE CARE OF HIMSELF!



Well Im worried about him God damnit!!! I know he is Mr. Toughguy Traveler. But Im worried dude. Thats all. Geeesh.


----------



## Trakternut

Snowcat Operations said:


> Bob is a big boy and can take care himself.  You guys need to let him breath.......  Sushi.  Take a chill pill.  Pirate Girl   Take a real COLD shower.
> 
> 
> Bob has been to every continent on this planet. * He has met many locals.*  Some have lived some havent.  HE CAN TAKE CARE OF HIMSELF!




Yes, he has.  I have just completed therapy and am ready for his next visit.

















Of course, SnoOps didn't help matter any.  That poor waitress is just getting her self esteem back.


----------



## pirate_girl

Snowcat Operations said:


> Pirate Girl   Take a real COLD shower.


What?
That has nothing to do with my concern for him, which I suppose I shouldn't have been- now that I think about it.
Thanks for letting me know he's ok.
Remember, he's the one who told me what had happened and got me all concerned in the first place.
hrrrrmmmmmph!!!


----------



## Pigtails

So, why is everyone so worried about Bobcat? Nobody missed me when I wasn't on here!! Guess I know where I rate.


----------



## Galvatron

Pigtails said:


> So, why is everyone so worried about Bobcat? Nobody missed me when I wasn't on here!! Guess I know where I rate.



I missed you...just did not want to publicly announce it ...."ILMPTVM"


----------



## Pigtails

Thanks Gal. "IMSGSOMM"!


----------



## Galvatron

Pigtails said:


> Thanks Gal. "IMSGSOMM"!



Now i am confused 

But Thanks anyway  i think


Edit... i have it...."I MISS SOUR GERMAN SAUSAGE OVER MONKEY MAYHEM" ???


----------



## Erik

I suspect she meant "I'M So Glad Some One Missed Me"...
but you're right, Sauerkraut & German Sausage DOES sound better than "who flung poo?"


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> I missed you...just did not want to publicly announce it ...."ILMPTVM"





Pigtails said:


> Thanks Gal. "IMSGSOMM"!


----------



## pirate_girl

WSFSIS


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> WSFSIS



Now thats just disgusting


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


>



as for you "KMSMA"


----------



## pirate_girl

.-- .... --- /  -.-. .- .-. . ... /  .- -. -.-- .-- .- -.--


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> .-- .... --- /  -.-. .- .-. . ... /  .- -. -.-- .-- .- -.--



no need to be like that


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> as for you "KMSMA"




What did you studder there??


----------



## BigAl RIP

obcatBay isyay inefay andyay akingtay ayay eakbray . anCay youyay ameblay imhay? eezgay eoplepay aketay ayay illpay , orfay yincray outyay oudlay !


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> What did you studder there??



"KISS MY SHINY METAL ASS"....Futurama was on and i just typed it randomly


----------



## Galvatron

BigAl said:


> obcatBay isyay inefay andyay akingtay ayay eakbray . anCay youyay ameblay imhay? eezgay eoplepay aketay ayay illpay , orfay yincray outyay oudlay !



My mother -in -law makes me talk like that


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Galvatron said:


> My mother -in -law makes me talk like that




Is she cute?


----------



## Galvatron

Deadly Sushi said:


> Is she cute?




look for ya self

not the best picture of her i may add


----------



## Erik

looks mad...


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> looks mad...



Thanks for seeing it.....i thought it was just me......mooooooving on


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Galvatron said:


> look for ya self
> 
> not the best picture of her i may add



Can she drive?


----------



## Pigtails

Erik said:


> I suspect she meant "I'M So Glad Some One Missed Me"...
> but you're right, Sauerkraut & German Sausage DOES sound better than "who flung poo?"



Gee, "URG"


----------



## Galvatron

Deadly Sushi said:


> Can she drive?



well im going mad and im sure it's her driving me


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Galvatron said:


> well im going mad and im sure it's her driving me



Hmmmm.... can she drive a car?


----------



## Galvatron

Deadly Sushi said:


> Hmmmm.... can she drive a car?



I'm told she drove in the TA and has 7.5 tonne experience...im just guessing thats in her weight watchers diet plan now

Funny thing is my wife thinks this is funny too


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Galvatron said:


> I'm told she drove in the TA and has 7.5 tonne experience...im just guessing thats in her weight watchers diet plan now
> 
> Funny thing is my wife thinks this is funny too



She single?


----------



## Galvatron

Deadly Sushi said:


> She single?



i'm gonna be sick....even you deserve better


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Galvatron said:


> i'm gonna be sick....even you deserve better




Now Im laughing MY ass off!!!!


----------



## Trakternut

Galvatron said:


> look for ya self
> 
> not the best picture of her i may add





Ummmm..............Galvi......................uhhhh.............................................nobody told me that we were married to sisters. 


Holy Schmutz!!!!













Thinkin' of havin' Sushi as a future father-in-law.......................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Pigtails said:


> So, why is everyone so worried about Bobcat? Nobody missed me when I wasn't on here!! Guess I know where I rate.


 





And just who are you again?


----------



## Pigtails

I am the one you better be nice to. Or your wont get your plates.......


----------



## Trakternut

Upper, or lower??


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> Upper, or lower??


----------



## Deadly Sushi

What plates???? 


And we all love you Sno Ops! We were just very worried about Bob and his nose.


----------



## Trakternut

Bob's nose has less to worry about than you do at this point.


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> Bob's nose has less to worry about than you do at this point.


Bob has a cute nose..
























Oh wait.. I need to stop this insanity..
Heading off to suggested cold shower..


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Heading off to suggested cold shower..



Make that a *REALLY* cold one PG


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Make that a *REALLY* cold one PG


Oh hush you


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Trakternut said:


> Bob's nose has less to worry about than you do at this point.




 Leave me alone. This aint about me and Im depressed enough.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

pirate_girl said:


> Oh wait.. I need to stop this insanity..
> Heading off to suggested cold shower..



Does that mean no disappearing pictures like Friday night?


----------



## pirate_girl

hrrrrmmmmph!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

pirate_girl said:


> hrrrrmmmmph!



Sorry, I just could not resist, sometimes I do believe that I am losing my mind by seeing things that are not there.  This just confirms the fact that I am sane.


----------



## pirate_girl

REDDOGTWO said:


> Sorry, I just could not resist, sometimes I do believe that I am losing my mind by seeing things that are not there.  This just confirms the fact that I am sane.


You are sane.. sometimes I'm not..


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Sanity is just a state of mind.


----------



## pirate_girl

REDDOGTWO said:


> Sanity is just a state of mind.


Yep, you never know what's going to happen when I am on FF..
Pirate Girl, speaking for Suzybug (Dad's moniker for me when I was being bad)


----------



## Trakternut

Deadly Sushi said:


> Leave me alone. This aint about me and Im depressed enough.




Sorry, Buddy. I just hadda do that. (pats Sush in the back)  I still like ya!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Has anyone heard from Bob?  He wasnt on our Confrence call and no one has heard from him for a bit.....


----------



## rback33

Snowcat Operations said:


> Has anyone heard from Bob?  He wasnt on our Confrence call and no one has heard from him for a bit.....



ooooo someone wants to stir the pot today eh?


I am guessing he was not SUPPOSED to be in on the conference call.....


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Snowcat Operations said:


> Has anyone heard from Bob?  He wasnt on our Confrence call and no one has heard from him for a bit.....




If youre kidding Im going to drive out there smack you up-side your head! (Until March 31st)


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> If youre kidding Im going to drive out there smack you up-side your head! (Until March 31st)


of course he's kidding..


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Have you guys talked to him?


----------



## pirate_girl

No.. not since that night last week when I had a PM waiting here from him, telling me about what I related previously.


----------



## California

SO, what's going on? Should we be worried about him? -  Or is this like when Junkman crashed his Kubota and got his brain damage?


----------



## BigAl RIP

If you read his last post you might get and idea of whats up . Might be getting a bit tired of all the BS


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> If you read his last post you might get and idea of whats up .


I have..that's not it, I don't think.


----------



## daedong

BigAl said:


> If you read his last post you might get and idea of whats up . Might be getting a bit tired of all the BS




I hope Bob is ok. The Bob I met would not run away because of what happened in a few posts. Mike, keep checking something must be wrong.


----------



## daedong

I have rung his phone a few times and only get a recorded message


----------



## Deadly Sushi

He better be alright!  I think he left because of me. I let him down getting that DUI


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Relax everyone.  He's probably just recovering from the fumes that his latest Krusti snowcat produces.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> He better be alright!  I think he left because of me. I let him down getting that DUI


Oh knock it off!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

OUCH Groomerdude! Poor old Bob could be in a Coma out there and here you are making fun of his poor helpless and powerless crudy crusty old Kristi snowcat. Your a heartless man Gruumerdude. Heartless.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I do hope he's alright though.  Kinda miss the friendly banter.  Have you heard from him lately?


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> *I do hope he's alright though*.  Kinda miss the friendly banter.  Have you heard from him lately?


........................................................


----------



## Snowcat Operations

*Re: Bobcat!!!!! Where are You you Krusty lover?????*

Friendly banter?


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Bobcat!!!!! Where are You you Krusty lover?????*



Snowcat Operations said:


> Friendly banter?



Yeah...
ok...

So tell us what you're thinking Mikey~poo...


----------



## mtntopper

There is only one thing I can think of that would keep Bobcat off the forum and especially away from the snow cat section and that would be a female. I am guessing that he found a girlfriend along the trail somewhere and decided he needed a break from his cyber love life and decided to get some real quality companionship time in?


----------



## pirate_girl

mtntopper said:


> There is only one thing I can think of that would keep Bobcat off the forum and especially away from the snow cat section and that would be a female. I am guessing that he found a girlfriend along the trail somewhere and decided he needed a break from his cyber love life and decided to get some real quality companionship time in?


If that's the case..then...... ~>


----------



## mtntopper

pirate_girl said:


> If that's the case..then...... ~>


 
So he owes you flowers?


----------



## pirate_girl

mtntopper said:


> So he owes you flowers?


He owes me nothing.
If what you speculate is true, I am happy.


----------



## Bulldog1401

pirate_girl said:


> He owes me nothing.




Giggles pirate girl, as she turns to look at Bobcat locked up in a cage in the middle of her living room....


----------



## pirate_girl

Bulldog1401 said:


> Giggles pirate girl, as she turns to look at Bobcat locked up in a cage in the middle of her living room....



Night all!


----------



## pirate_girl

Alive and well- "somewhere out there" and doing just fine 
Heard from him this morning.


----------



## Pigtails

PG-that is great MT and I were starting to get a little concerned as well,  we usually hear either through the "grape vine" or on FF.


----------



## Cowboyjg

pirate_girl said:


> Alive and well- "somewhere out there" and doing just fine
> Heard from him this morning.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

pirate_girl said:


> Alive and well- "somewhere out there" and doing just fine
> Heard from him this morning.




I didnt hear from him 

Im the asshole who STARTED this thread!


----------



## thcri RIP

Deadly Sushi said:


> I didnt hear from him
> 
> Im the asshole who STARTED this thread!



For once Sushi your accurate


----------



## Deadly Sushi

thcri said:


> For once Sushi your accurate



snapper-head


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> I didnt hear from him
> 
> Im the asshole who STARTED this thread!


Gosh, I don't know what to say..
Seriously Paul.. did you check your email?
He'd sent me one around 2am this morning initially, then I answered it this morning around 10:30 and we chatted a bit via mail.
Rarely do I check my mail..


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Deadly Sushi said:


> I didnt hear from him
> 
> Im the asshole who STARTED this thread!



Sushi, personal attacks on a FF member is not allowed. I don't think you can call yourself an asshole here


----------



## thcri RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> Sushi, personal attacks on a FF member is not allowed. I don't think you can call yourself an asshole here



With evidence he can; can't he??


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> He'd sent me one around 2am this morning initially, then I answered it this morning around 10:30 and we chatted a bit via mail...


 
He's gone ... Time to chat but not post ??? Gone like the wind .....He was just another smooth talker ,PG . 

Hes in Kristi restoration land now . He robbed us of all the knowledge we(I) had on Kristi KT3's and moved on . I have seen this happen before .

He was a closet member just waiting to spring his plan into action . 

He may be back .... I never told him which way to wind the spring on his Kristi . 

So let us raise our assorted glasses to Boobcat . The Kristi secret stealing , smooth talking , misguided , Blind eyed, meanest and nicest guy we almost never knew ....................Goodby my friend ....you lowlife..... .
If you do show back up ...please disregard this post ...
PS: Boobcat ,Since you been gone , PG has tied herself to the ships mask, is half naked , and is singing for your return .She is off key and stopping the fish from biting so thanks for nothing .


----------



## norscaner

BigAl said:
			
		

> PS: Boobcat ,Since you been gone , PG has tied herself to the ships mask, is half naked , and is singing for your return .She is off key and stopping the fish from biting so thanks for nothing .


 



There is nothing more distracting in life than a half naked woman when the fish are not biting....someone bring this Bobcat fella back....we have to get the fish biting


----------



## Bulldog1401

pirate_girl said:


> Alive and well- "somewhere out there" and doing just fine
> Heard from him this morning.




Alright, enough of this crap!! What makes you think we are going to take your word for it? Why doesn't tell us himself? Because his cage is too far away from the keyboard, isn't it?

Really, Pirate Girl, you should drag his cage closer to the computer so that he can reach through the bars and type for himself. It's the only way to make it look like he is still a free man..

Are you reading this Sno Ops? You better go find him quick before this turns out like that movie "Misery" with Cathy Bates in it...


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I just got information on Bob and it isnt good  He has hooked up with the Octomom and they are planning on having more kids


----------



## Erik

norscaner said:


> There is nothing more distracting in life than a half naked woman when the fish are not biting....someone bring this Bobcat fella back....we have to get the fish biting


what about a naked woman who is biting when you're half trying to fish?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Erik said:


> what about a naked woman who is biting when you're half trying to fish?



Depends on the rod, bait and barometer.


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> He's gone ... Time to chat but not post ??? Gone like the wind .....He was just another smooth talker ,PG .
> 
> Hes in Kristi restoration land now . He robbed us of all the knowledge we(I) had on Kristi KT3's and moved on . I have seen this happen before .
> 
> He was a closet member just waiting to spring his plan into action .
> 
> He may be back .... I never told him which way to wind the spring on his Kristi .
> 
> So let us raise our assorted glasses to Boobcat . The Kristi secret stealing , smooth talking , misguided , Blind eyed, meanest and nicest guy we almost never knew ....................Goodby my friend ....you lowlife..... .
> If you do show back up ...please disregard this post ...
> PS: Boobcat ,Since you been gone , PG has tied herself to the ships mask, is half naked , and is singing for your return .She is off key and stopping the fish from biting so thanks for nothing .



Al, I do believe that is the best post you've ever made.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

pirate_girl said:


> Al, I do believe that is the best post you've ever made.


 

It would have been except he screwed it all up by bringing up those Krustys again!


----------



## pirate_girl

Snowcat Operations said:


> It would have been except he screwed it all up by bringing up those Krustys again!


Yes indeedy..


----------



## Bobcat

Spending the week in Omaha/Nebraska City, then off for the Great North Wood for another week. Fall colors should be just starting. 

http://www.ucampnh.com/dir-greatnorth.asp


----------



## rback33

Bobcat said:


> Spending the week in Omaha/Nebraska City, then off for the Great North Wood for another week. Fall colors should be just starting.
> 
> http://www.ucampnh.com/dir-greatnorth.asp




Figures. I was in Grand Island LAST week...


----------



## Bobcat

Just passed the I-80 Grand Island exit 10 miles ago. By the way, SnoOps will be in Omaha this week as well.


----------



## Erik

Omaha puts you about 2 hours North of me.
which direction you going after that?


----------



## Trakternut

Bobcat said:


> Just passed the I-80 Grand Island exit 10 miles ago. By the way, *SnoOps will be in Omaha this week as well.*



Omaha needs to be warned!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Trakternut said:


> Omaha needs to be warned!!!



Bobcat and SnoOps together in Omaha     Yeah you better call the City Police


----------



## Bobcat

Trakternut said:


> Omaha needs to be warned!!!



Yup. With SnoOps in town, air quality will be diminished.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Well a few things will happen.... Dominos will become more profitable and SnoOps will wake the neighbors in the hotel with his snoring!


----------



## Bobcat

Erik said:


> Omaha puts you about 2 hours North of me.
> which direction you going after that?



Interstates to ABQ, then J routes to MHT. Will return to start working south through KS, OK, and TX in Oct.


----------



## jpr62902

Enjoy Albuquerque, Roberto.  Those Sandia Mountains should be beautiful right about now.


----------



## Bobcat

More interested to see if my house is still standing. As far as the Sandias, I have an unobstructed view from my back yard overlooking the Rio Grande.


----------



## jpr62902

Show off.


----------



## Trakternut

thcri said:


> Bobcat and SnoOps together in Omaha     Yeah you better call the City Police



I sorta had The National Guard in mind.



Bobcat said:


> Yup. With SnoOps in town, air quality will be diminished.


How I know!  It's been almost 2 years since he was here and we just got our ozone layer back.



Deadly Sushi said:


> Well a few things will happen.... Dominos will become more profitable and SnoOps will wake the neighbors in the hotel with his snoring!



This, from a guy who had to sleep with one eye open......................


----------



## Erik

Bobcat said:


> Interstates to ABQ, then J routes to MHT. Will return to start working south through KS, OK, and TX in Oct.


 
drop me a line when you're in NE Ks if you want to meet up for a meal.


----------



## Bobcat

Back from NH...now on to the CA/OR border starting tomorrow morning.

Anyone know if the new bypass road/bridge over Boulder Dam is open yet? Last time I was through there it was still under construction. I'll be pulling a 20ft cargo trailer and wondering if I have to go around.

Planned route...
ABQ to Kingman
Kingman to Fallon (possible detour through Wellington)
Fallon to Weed.


----------



## mbsieg

Bob is going to get some weed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobcat

No, no. I am going to Weed.




No, that doesn't sound right either.

I will be in Weed later this week.

Eh, still doesn't sound good.

Screw it, heading for Yreka or Shasta instead.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngC187sQZD8"]YouTube - Dire Straits - So Far Away[/ame]


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Bobcat said:


> No, no. I am going to Weed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that doesn't sound right either.
> 
> I will be in Weed later this week.
> 
> Eh, still doesn't sound good.
> 
> Screw it, heading for Yreka or Shasta instead.


 
Isnt Shasta a pop / cola / carbonated beverage?


----------



## Bobcat

Yup, that's the place. Seems not too far from Mt. Shasta, in the Lassen Volcanic National Park, a hot spring bubbling carbon dioxide breached the surface under a strawberry patch. After it cooled, what was left was a strawberry flavored carbonated pool of liquid, now known as Shasta Strawberry Soda. They have since expanded to over a dozen different flavors.



> Shasta began as The Mt. Shasta Mineral Springs Company located in Baltimore, Maryland on December 6, 1889. It was also known as The Shasta Water Company. It produced bottled mineral water from Shasta Springs in northern California. The water was poured into glass-lined railroad cars and shipped off for local bottling.




http://www.shastapop.com/


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Bobcat said:


> Yup, that's the place. Seems not too far from Mt. Shasta, in the Lassen Volcanic National Park, a hot spring bubbling carbon dioxide breached the surface under a strawberry patch. After it cooled, what was left was a strawberry flavored carbonated pool of liquid, now known as Shasta Strawberry Soda. They have since expanded to over a dozen different flavors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shastapop.com/


 
Isnt nature diverse and beautiful??? This truly IS God's Land. I think SnoOps proposed to his wife right at those hot springs! I wonder if he can share some photos


----------



## California

Bobcat said:


> Anyone know if the new bypass road/bridge over Boulder Dam is open yet?


Looks like another year to go.






http://www.hooverdambypass.org/schedule.htm


----------



## Bobcat

Thanks CA.


And did anyone else but DS believe my Shasta story???


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Thanks CA.
> 
> 
> And did anyone else but DS believe my Shasta story???



"Not I", said the pirate.


----------



## rback33

When was it you were sliding across Kansas again?


----------



## Bobcat

Should have been now, but we got some more of your tax money to re-install some stations in Cascadia for a long-term study. I'm hauling the gear out there, helping the guys get started (including SnoOps), then beat-feeting back to NE,KS,OK,TX.


----------



## rback33

Bobcat said:


> Should have been now, but we got some more of your tax money to re-install some stations in Cascadia for a long-term study. I'm hauling the gear out there, helping the guys get started (including SnoOps), then beat-feeting back to NE,KS,OK,TX.



Cool! Look forward to seeing you!


----------



## Bobcat

Do I owe you money?


----------



## rback33

Bobcat said:


> Do I owe you money?



LMAO Um... sure...


----------



## Deadly Sushi

rback33 said:


> LMAO Um... sure...


 
why do you keep whistling ..... .....


----------



## Bobcat

He's happy. He has a job. He's married. He doesn't live in Chicago. _He's happy_.


----------



## rback33

Bobcat said:


> He's happy. He has a job. He's married. He doesn't live in Chicago. _He's happy_.




Ouch... but true....


----------



## Bobcat

All through the dark of night
I travel the vastness of Nye
Mercury appears on the right
Do you know where am I?
Crystal glistens in the distance
But I know I must push on by
No stopping per PGs insistence
Do you know where am I?
Somewhere ahead I will stop
And that is where I shall lie
In two thousand pounds of pop
Do you know where am I?


----------



## Erik

well, since you said you were going to Mt Shasta, I suspect you're somewhere close to it.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Bobcat said:


> All through the dark of night
> I travel the vastness of Nye
> Mercury appears on the right
> Do you know where am I?
> Crystal glistens in the distance
> But I know I must push on by
> No stopping per PGs insistence
> Do you know where am I?
> Somewhere ahead I will stop
> And that is where I shall lie
> In two thousand pounds of pop
> Do you know where am I?


 

Ohhhhhhhhh shit. He must have inhaled too much diesel fumes


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh shit. He must have inhaled too much diesel fumes


I hate it when he posts these riddles


----------



## Deadly Sushi

He probably is kissing his Italian girlfriend (aka: GPS unit) and listening to some of the later hits from the Beatles.  Also possibly looking around for a gopher with plastic explosives in his hand mumbling something about talking to the Dali Lama.


----------



## California

Like Sushi says. If you meet a gopher down in one of those boreholes leave some plastique for him to gnaw on.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

California said:


> Like Sushi says. If you meet a gopher down in one of those boreholes leave some plastique for him to gnaw on.
> 
> View attachment 38288


 

Oddly enough that sorta looks like my friends wife


----------



## Bobcat

Either my riddles suck or youse guys suck at figuring them out.  I'm betting on youse guys suck! 

Anyway, Nye is a large wasteland of a county in Nevada.
Mercury is one of the entrances to the Nevada Test SIte (NTS).
The turn off for Mercury is not far from the turn off for Crystal, NV...where there are many brothels.
These are all on the way to Tonopah (ton-o-pa). 

Anyway, that was a few days ago. Have just finished venting Mt Shasta, so she won't blow this year...


----------



## Trakternut

Was the venting of Shasta connected to your turn by the brothels in any way, Bob?


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Either my riddles suck or youse guys suck at figuring them out.  I'm betting on youse guys suck!
> *
> The turn off for Mercury is not far from the turn off for Crystal, NV...where there are many brothels.*



Crystal glistens in the distance
But I know I must push on by
No stopping per PGs insistence.


----------



## Trakternut

So much for Bob's sightseeing trip! 
All what's left for him to do with his spare time is sit in his motel room and watch "B" movies on cable tv with bad connections.


----------



## Bobcat

Next route....

Mt. Shasta, CA
Portland, OR
Boise, ID (possible stop in Weiser )
Winnemucca, NV (possible detour to Elko)
Ely, NV
Wellington, NV
Phoenix, AZ
ABQ.


----------



## jpr62902

Trakternut said:


> So much for Bob's sightseeing trip!
> All what's left for him to do with his spare time is sit in his motel room and watch "B" movies on cable tv with bad connections.


 
My guess is, the movies are all rated "PG".


----------



## Trakternut

Oh, that DVD she burned made it to him, huh?


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> My guess is, the movies are all rated "PG".


... I would hope so..


----------



## Trakternut

jpr62902 said:


> My guess is, the movies are all rated "PG".



But the pix she sends aren't! 



pirate_girl said:


> ... I would hope so..


No comment!


----------



## jpr62902

Trakternut said:


> But the pix she sends aren't!


 
That's none of your business, Monte.


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> That's none of your business, Monte.


Good grief! eeeeeeek!


----------



## Trakternut




----------



## Bobcat

Bobcat was here...


----------



## thcri RIP

Bobcat said:


> Bobcat was here...




In your truck right??


----------



## Bobcat

Earning another dollar in central OK,
for the Dems and Reps to piss away.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Earning another dollar in central OK,
> for the Dems and Reps to piss away.
> 
> View attachment 38782




THE gorgeous man with a sunset sky backdrop.
Dear Lord, help me.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

pirate_girl said:


> THE gorgeous man with a sunset sky backdrop.
> Dear Lord, help me.


 
Snap out of it sister!


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Snap out of it sister!


No.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

pirate_girl said:


> THE gorgeous man with a sunset sky backdrop.
> Dear Lord, help me.


 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVnHpeYoCMo"]YouTube - Airplane Movie-Ronald Reagan Joke[/ame]


----------



## Bobcat




----------



## Erik

from the look of the benches, that's the same microbrewery they drug us to when Vin & Mary were in town.  pretty decent batch of stout at the time.


----------



## Bobcat

Not an imbiber of distilled libations. It's Outback.


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL!!!!!!!!!
OMG! that is just too funny!!
Hiii John and Letecia!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Gee Bob, who gave them the idea to wear the "Hide My Face Bobcat Hats?"
Hmmmmmmmmm?? haha
That's so precious.
So.. how'd it go?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im getting a Bobcat hat too!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im getting a Bobcat hat too!!!!!


You need one


----------



## daedong

Bob good to see you caught up, I bet you never got a word in, I don't know how Leticia puts up with him.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh Vin, as I recall Letecia told me you and John both debated well into the wee hours.
I can only imagine.


----------



## Bobcat

pirate_girl said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!
> OMG! that is just too funny!!
> Hiii John and Letecia!!



What? Who? Where?  I know not of whom you speak. 



daedong said:


> Bob good to see you caught up, I bet you never got a word in, I don't know how Leticia puts up with him.



She says you two are clones/twins.


----------



## daedong

Bobcat said:


> What? Who? Where?  I know not of whom you speak.
> 
> 
> 
> She says you two are clones/twins.


Definitely not clones, maybe twins like Danny and Arnold


----------



## pirate_girl

BUMP!!

He's been busy finding my Christmas present.


----------



## Trakternut

He just emailed me this pic.  You sure you're up to driving that thing? No power steering, power brakes, or automatic transmission.  Rides like the proverbial lumber wagon and has a seat quite similar.


----------



## pirate_girl

I plead the 5th


----------



## Trakternut

You plead for a *what?*


----------



## Bulldog1401

Those things are so cool!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

pirate_girl said:


> BUMP!!
> 
> He's been busy finding my Christmas present. View attachment 40375
> 
> View attachment 40376


 


wtf????!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> wtf????!!!!!


Wut??


----------



## Erik

looks good to me!


----------



## thcri RIP

I know where he is at


----------



## Galvatron

He better not turn up at my place......no room at the inn


Merry Christmas Bob wherever you are.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I know where he is at


Me tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Galvatron

This is worse than wheres wally


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Me tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo




Yeah but, but do you don't know where he is going


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Yeah but, but do you don't know where he is going


Yes I do.


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:


> Yeah but, but do you don't know where he is going





pirate_girl said:


> Yes I do.




Dang it.


----------



## pirate_girl

haha!!


----------



## Galvatron

o o....let me guess....so excited hmmmmmmmm.....is he going to Blobby Land???


----------



## pirate_girl

Ya gonna make these people Google Blobby Land, Galv


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Ya gonna make these people Google Blobby Land, Galv



Cool....ok give Galvi a hint....will he travel by land??


----------



## thcri RIP

blobby land

it is where galvi spends most of his time


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Cool....ok give Galvi a hint....will he travel by land??


Yep.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> blobby land



Yea since they shut it down i have struggled to find work hahahahaha


I did have a number 1 hit 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h37KQu64RY4"]YouTube- Mr. Blobby Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Yep.



Is he alone in his journey??


----------



## pirate_girl

Hrmmmm...
See ya all later.. I have to go to work now!


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Hrmmmm...
> See ya all later.. I have to go to work now!



Spoil sport....have a great day PG.


Who can i aggravate now


----------



## Trakternut

Galvatron said:


> Who can i aggravate now




Who *haven't* you aggravated?


----------



## Galvatron

Trakternut said:


> Who *haven't* you aggravated?



Now thats a hard one....need time to think...


Eh Monte your a old git....why is my head growing less hair yet my nose seems to have a growth spurt each day i get older???


i think Murph could help out on this to


----------



## muleman RIP

You are supposed to put the RESTORE on your scalp not snort it! you goofball.


----------



## muleman RIP

So how is Galvi's hair situation today? Probably like the Bobcat and almost missing!


----------



## mbsieg

So where is he????


----------



## muleman RIP

South America! In the hills of Chile somewhere digging holes for seismic recorders. While the volcanoes are erupting!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i havn't a clue where he went but not long ago he gave me a negitive rep for my next krusty joke had to get a laugh out of that one.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> South America! In the hills of Chile somewhere digging holes for seismic recorders. While the volcanoes are erupting!


Do NOT remind me .... I am worried about my darling enough as it is. 








































 He'll be just fine.


----------



## EastTexFrank

They seek him here .... they seek him there .... that damned elusive Bobcat .... they seek him everywhere!!!!  Don't worry PG my dear, I'm sure Bobcat will be just fine ... wherever the hell he is.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> They seek him here .... they seek him there .... that damned elusive Bobcat .... they seek him everywhere!!!!  Don't worry PG my dear, I'm sure Bobcat will be just fine ...* wherever the hell he is.*


Well he was here, then he wasn't here, but he is near, always near, so I have no fear, my dear.

*In my heart always.*..


----------



## muleman RIP

Senoritas and tequila? May be a while till he gets back!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Senoritas and tequila? May be a while till he gets back!


You are in such trouble, you know that right? 
@#$%^&*(IO)_$%^&*()_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Does anyone know what that is? ^^


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Does anyone know what that is? ^^


 
I'm guessing a seismologist on his way to either a really weird birthday party, or a magic show.


----------



## pirate_girl

Zee box contains the capsule used to rescue those Chilean miners last year.


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Zee box contains the capsule used to rescue those Chilean miners last year.


 
Very impressive!


----------



## pirate_girl

Absolutely!


----------



## Danang Sailor

She seeks him heah, she seeks him theah,
That PG seeks him everywheah!
Is he in Chile, or is he in Hell?
That demmed illusive Bobcat-nell!

(With semi-sincere apologies to the memory [and estate] of Baroness Emmuska Orczy)


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> She seeks him heah, she seeks him theah,
> That PG seeks him everywheah!
> Is he in Chile, or is he in Hell?
> That demmed illusive Bobcat-nell!
> 
> (With semi-sincere apologies to the memory [and estate] of Baroness Emmuska Orczy)


 that was good Popeye LOL

(edited my own _Scarlet_ _Pimpernel-esque prose)_


----------



## Doc

I saw a video from Venezuela with his infamous 'hat' in it.  Might he be there?


----------



## pirate_girl

In a Carabineros de Chile Eurocopter.. somewhere.. out there.. 






That's my baby on the *right*..


----------



## muleman RIP

Here they are flying around up there in the mountains.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCvyrMRTSxE"]YouTube        - ‪Helicopter over Punta Arenas - Pilot View‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Here they are flying around up there in the mountains.
> YouTube        - ‪Helicopter over Punta Arenas - Pilot View‬‏


.. thanks for posting it Bill!


----------



## pixie

In case anyone else was too lazy to look at a map.... Punta Arenas can be seen on this map.
The second map shows how far North/West that same lat and long would be in the Northern hemisphere.


----------



## pixie

Pictures disappeared...


----------



## muleman RIP

Yep, and it is also the middle of their winter down there right now. Dang cold for helicopters to operate in.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cool.  That second map shows a pinpoint not much further north then my location though it's over in that other country(Quebec)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

*Atencion!!*

A free gift from Chile will be awarded to the first FF'er to screen-capture a pic of Bobcat from this web cam and post it here.
He'll be around there tomorrow afternoon, and again late morning til mid-afternoon Wednesday.
Have fun! 

http://www.ctio.noao.edu/new/Sky Conditions/Webcam/


----------



## muleman RIP

Ain't nothing but stars on there now!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

muleman said:


> Ain't nothing but stars on there now!



I was thinking the same thing.  I bet one of those stars is the planet earth.  And somewhere on that planet is Bobcat.  

So what's my prize?


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  I bet one of those stars is the planet earth.  And somewhere on that planet is Bobcat.
> 
> So what's my prize?


No no no.. you have to check the cam around the times mentioned- then post a pic of him, or no gettie prizey.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well the date stamp has updated to yesterday and the shadows have moved and disappeared but no humans have been seen in the 9 times I have checked it.


----------



## Cowboy

Heck I dont even know where to look. I aint seen anything move yet, is he supposed to do a closeup ?


----------



## pirate_girl

He was facing quite a long drive to get there today, and was going to try and be there in time to get caught on cam.

The chances of him actually being there to be captured will be better tomorrow, he tells me, as that will be right in the middle of his work day (and he'll have some goof off time) lol
That's 10am-2pm eastern.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkvLq0TYiwI"]YouTube        - ‪Starry Starry Night‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Welllll, I've got about another hour where I can glance at this thing before I have to get ready then leave for work.

Hopefully someone here will catch Mr. Bobcat.


----------



## Cowboy

pirate_girl said:


> Welllll, I've got about another hour where I can glance at this thing before I have to get ready then leave for work.
> 
> Hopefully someone here will catch Mr. Bobcat.


 Does it update itself PG or do I have to keep refreshing , because I cant tell ?


----------



## Cowboy

Hey I think I see two people .  Edit another one . lol  Darnit I lost the first pic somehow , there were two guys on the right by the pickup before this one .


----------



## pirate_girl

How did I miss that?? LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

It's supposed to update itself, isn't it?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Cowboy

Yup , I couldn't tell though untill someone was in it though , lol . Is this Bobcat pushing the shopping cart back a forth all over .


----------



## pirate_girl

haha!
That looks like what he's doing.
Yeah.. I'd say that's him.


----------



## Cowboy

We took that at exactlly the same time PG . I dont know how to take a screen shot so I have to save it to my pics and upload it so I'm a lil slower .


----------



## pirate_girl

just hit the screen print key, then open paint, click on select- then paste.

Yup, same time.. freaky! lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's a close up image of him.


----------



## Cowboy

I dont know if one of them is BC but theres people walking around again .  I accidently posted the top pic again .


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, he must have had a busy day up there.
Heard nothing from him and I do believe you and I captured him Cowboy.
Wonder if we should split the prize?


----------



## Cowboy

pirate_girl said:


> Well, he must have had a busy day up there.
> Heard nothing from him and I do believe you and I captured him Cowboy.
> Wonder if we should split the prize?


 Even if we did PG the prize is all yours.  I just enjoyed stalking him.


----------



## Cowboy

The elusive Bobcat caught on tape . He disapears allmost as quickly as he appears . Notice pic #6, thats what I call a kodak moment . Thanks for posing BC .


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang! Looks like the same clothes he had on last year! Probably getting ripe by now.


----------



## pirate_girl

He was wearing a gray t-shirt, button down open shirt of a red colour, and khaki pants when I met him.
Oh, and a smile. 
... and no hat..  LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Cowboy said:


> The elusive Bobcat caught on tape . He disapears allmost as quickly as he appears .* Notice pic #6, thats what I call a kodak moment . *Thanks for posing BC .





Looks like they're spelling out *FF *to me...


----------



## Cowboy

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 55671
> Looks like they're spelling out *FF *to me...


 Yup they were PG (_ a lil birdy told me so_ ) . 

  I'm glad I was able to catch it . With the time lapse in the webcam I allmost missed it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like they've got some snow down (up) there!


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 55671
> Looks like they're spelling out *FF *to me...


Are you sure about that? Could be some crazy exercise or some sort of macarena dance they are doing. Or maybe they are pointing to where the sun shines from? Word is he had to come back to this heat to thaw out vital parts!


----------



## pirate_girl

He's number 1.


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4436359...ture_of_technology/#.TmP4vpjKlMs#.Tmbfuo6eBWZ

*http://www.popsci.com/science/gallery/2011-07/big-science-universes-ten-most-epic-projects?image=9

*


----------



## muleman RIP

Word on the street is he will appear here in NY for turkey day. He thinks there is a truck around here that would work for his mountain place.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

He is worried that someone's wife may paint the truck pink.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Word on the street is he will appear here in NY for turkey day. He thinks there is a truck around here that would work for his mountain place.


Are you going to cry when he takes it away?


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Are you going to cry when he takes it away?


What truck?


----------



## pirate_girl

BRAT!
Got used to playing with it didn't ya?
Just like a kid with a new toy! LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

He's in Georgia and will be south working for a time.
Actually he's been working insane hours, the usual back-breaking stuff.
Just had a lovely phone chat with him.
He and Mikey are together.
He's gonna pull Mikey's mouse ears for me and say that's from PG LOL

.. so nice to finally hear from him.
.. and they're going to have some pretty steady work in Ohio in a few months..


----------



## muleman RIP

Yep! Talked with him earlier this morning. May help drive that deuce to Ohio for the summer. Should have just left it here.


----------



## Doc

Ohio?   Bringing it to my place maybe?   That'd work for me.  They are having a demolition derby and I'm sure that thing would win.  

Glad to hear Bobcat and Mikey are together and going to be working in Ohio.  I just might be able to catch up with dem guys.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Doc what you need is an m48 it would be unbeatable heck we could upgrade it with a garret turbine than you would hit cool on the cylinder index


----------



## muleman RIP

They are setting up a staging depot to work from and store stuff at. They want to get more sensors in place before the gas drilling and fracking goes crazy.


----------



## Doc

dds said:


> Doc what you need is an m48 it would be unbeatable heck we could upgrade it with a garret turbine than you would hit cool on the cylinder index


I'm game.    Come on down.  

Fracking is hot and heavy here in SE ohio so maybe I will see the dynamic duo.


----------



## muleman RIP

When my buddy gets a few more hours of landing solo I might fly out there with him. He just bought a house at an airfield where he can park the plane he bought last fall. I will have to find out the name of the town it is in.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Ohio?   Bringing it to my place maybe?   That'd work for me.  They are having a demolition derby and I'm sure that thing would win.
> 
> Glad to hear Bobcat and Mikey are together and going to be working in Ohio.  I just might be able to catch up with dem guys.



Sure hope you do, Doc. 
I can't wait to see him again myself!
An invite was put out at a nice little rustic place I know for dinner.
I told him they have great coffee.... think that'll tempt him?


----------



## muleman RIP

Not without pie it won't! Hell, he took the whole pie along when he came for the deuce.


----------



## pirate_girl

He's on his way to Ohio... 
Should hit Columbus tonight sometime!


----------



## Doc

Hope he don't hit it to hard.  I'm going to be there tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

He called me just as I was getting ready to walk out the door for work this afternoon, Doc.
What a surprise! Didn't think he'd be coming back to the buckeye state for a few months.
Then again, he's full of surprises..


----------



## BigAl RIP

Rumor has it that he and Mouse Ear Mike  were just arrested for offering money to a female Police officer  to draw a naked picture of them on the sidewalk . Shame shame shame .......Such a small picture ...

News at 11 !!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

FYI, mouse ears bugged out and has gone home or something- don't know when they'll be together again.. so for now I think Bob is on his own.
Or is he?


----------



## pirate_girl

Soon to be here..

He'll be on the road again, starting tomorrow.
Most of the trip will be along I-91 between St Johnsbury and Windsor VT, going here-

http://canadianmilitarypattern.com/Weare%202012%20Ad.htm

With the 601 in tow.



http://canadianmilitarypattern.com/Weare 2012 Ad.htm


----------



## 300 H and H

I can tell you this much...He visits us with regularity, but does so with out us knowing...He is watching...

See ya Bobcat...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## EastTexFrank

We're going to have to stop calling him Bobcat and start calling him the Scarlet Pimpernel ... they seek him here and they seek him there .....????


----------



## pirate_girl

From the rally..

Letting the kids play on his toys.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Cute!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey! that truck and snow cat look familiar.....
Bet the a/c don't work any better than the heat. Of course you can lay the windshield down if you don't mind eating bugs.


----------



## bczoom

Is that Bob in the 2nd pic, orange T-shirt?

Where was this rally?


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes.
See post #284


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> Is that Bob in the 2nd pic, orange T-shirt?



Correction.
A little birdie just told me that is not Bob.
Guess he's got a twin or something.
Imagine that?


----------



## muleman RIP

Hard to believe someone else has the same bald spot! He is overdue for a stop here on his way back. Wife will have to make him a pie.


----------



## pirate_girl

Quebec and Ontario (yellow circles with X)


----------



## pixie

Awesome scenery in South America...


----------



## muleman RIP

He sent me messages from Chile last week. He is apparently working right on a major fault line that gets a lot of shaking activity.


----------



## mbsieg

Hmmmmm what do we have here??????http://share.findmespot.com/shared/faces/viewspots.jsp?glId=05qMVNXpvquq21G8foDE1n9nAC9yLPpRb


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

2 days ago  on 145.210 he was getting ready for a trip up north. I asked when he was going to visit there is apparently plans to come visit nome I offered a ride to the top of anvil in my new Krusty crusher he threatened to send a Kristi up and go to the top him self. look out he is on the prowl for a new toy and the one he want's isn't made of fiberglass.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Snowtrac Nome said:


> 2 days ago  on 145.210 he was getting ready for a trip up north. I asked when he was going to visit there is apparently plans to come visit nome I offered a ride to the top of anvil in my new Krusty crusher he threatened to send a Kristi up and go to the top him self. look out he is on the prowl for a new toy and the *one he want's isn't made of fiberglass*.




Silicone ???


----------



## mbsieg

well isn't this an interesting turn of events. Bobcat what are you up to?


----------



## pixie

Looking for a Starbucks ???


----------

